# Congresswoman Introducing Bill To Ban Flavors In E-cigs



## Alex (20/6/14)

http://www.theverge.com/2014/6/20/5828188/congresswoman-introducing-bill-to-ban-flavors-in-e-cig

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/6/14)

Alex said:


> http://www.theverge.com/2014/6/20/5828188/congresswoman-introducing-bill-to-ban-flavors-in-e-cigs


 
That's OK because she wants to ban all flavours except Menthol!


----------



## Alex (20/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> That's OK because she wants to ban all flavours except Menthol!


 
We may have to start brushing up on our DIY recipes in future. Things are looking bleak.


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/6/14)

Alex said:


> We may have to start brushing up on our DIY recipes in future. Things are looking bleak.


 
I have stopped reading most of these because they drive me up the wall! Liquor is way worse than anything else! Why don't they pick on that?


----------



## Alex (20/6/14)

Politicians Rob, a special breed of people.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

